# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  anyone want pics of there favorite bodybuilder?

## bigkev

if anyone would like to see pics of a particular bodybuilder, post a request on this thread and i will see what i can do. :Cheers:

----------


## Psycoswole

You and your links! Kovacs, Fux, Coleman lets see what pics you can muster up that we havent got on the board yet. Better yet anybody over 260  :Afro:

----------


## Mallet

Where did you get that back shot of arnie? he looks awsome!

The BB of today may be bigger? but you'll never see another back like arnolds, one of the best tree's in the sport!

How about a reg park or reeves?

----------


## Billy Boy

That is a good back pic of Arnie never seen that one before.The old timers are always work looking at for true symmentry.

----------


## silverfox

Bob paris(flamer, but what a build) Lee Haney, few of old timers....before GH guts ruled the BB world, Franacis Benafatto(sp)

----------


## Psycoswole

How about Tony Atlas in his prime

----------


## Psycoswole

.

----------


## Juicyswede

How about vic richards and paul de mayo?
And of course The big swedes: Ingvar karlsson And Andreas Cahling and Johan Oldenmark. :Big Grin:

----------


## Shredz

Levrone...I would love to see pics of him...has to be may fav. active bodybuilding..still young and probably one of the strongest bodybuilders competing at the moment..

thanks in advance Kev

----------


## bravo11p

Any of Nasar's traps

----------


## Uncle_Buck

and pics of Tom Platz's legs???

----------


## bigkev

damn swole! i forgot about tony atlas!

i will post pics of all the guys you all requested tonight.

----------


## bigkev

here ya go mallet and billy boy...

----------


## bigkev

,

----------


## bigkev

reg park

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## Mallet

Wow! reg looked great for his time didn't he.

Thanks BigKev :Big Grin:

----------


## Pete235

Maybe not my favorites...but I used to really admire Berry DeMeys physique. How about some more WBF guys...Gary Strydom, Aaron Baker, Mike Christian, Mike Quinn, Johnny Morant

----------


## Shredz

how about a couple of good shots of Mike Matarraso's calves

----------


## FRANK WHITE

I really like to see, and use as my Avatar, a pic of Sergio "The Myth" Olivia. I hope I spelled it right. That guy was awsome.

----------


## Uncle_Buck

Could you post the full pic of Arnold that you use in your Ava.

Thanks

----------


## BigPoppaV

hey BigKev, how about a picture of Ralf (Ralph?) Mouller from his days of doing Conan ?.. (for those who don't know) this is a former top level bb from the 80's and was also in the movie Gladiator (he played the tall guy that gets shot up by arrows near the end)

----------


## Shredz

Kev have you been able to get some good pics of Mike Matarraso's calves yet?

----------


## Mighty Joe

Wow BigKev,

This is gonna date me some....But a BB conisour like yourself should know 'em.

Ron Tuefel, and the Great poser Ed Corney and my personal favorite Lou Ferigno!

MJ :Smilie:

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Ha! I knew I wasn't the only Ferrigno fan.

----------


## FRANK WHITE

BigKev, thanks for the pic bro, I got it on finally as my Avatar, thanks. Bro's, I saw Lou at Golds in Venice in the Summer of 1992. The guy was a monster. He blew everyone else away. Biggest dude I've ever seen in my whole life, period.

----------


## Ironweb

What about a WWF guy. I was always a huge fan of the Ultimate warrior.

----------


## mando

HOW ABOUT RON LOVE...JOHN BROWN...JONNIE MORANT ...QUINCY TAYLOR... BERTIL FOX...VIC RICHARDS... :Strong Smiley:

----------


## bigkev

awesome list there mando! i will post the pics for you tonight.

trivia; which of these was a cop, and which is sentenced to hang for double murder on the island of st. kitts?

----------


## THE BIG RED MACHINE

Hope this question was open to anybody.
Not sure which one was the cop, but could the other be

"Bad boy Bertil Fox"?

What's the deal with that. I haven't heard anything about it since it first came out in the BB magazines?

----------


## BigPoppaV

Err..that was supposed to be Ralf Moeller ... so BigKev.. can you get any pics of him as Mr.Universe ?

----------


## bigkev

BPV, i havnt forgotten big rolf brother. i looked for hours and nothiong, dont sweat it though, i will find him!

ron love used to be a cop. brutal bertil(literally) was found guilty and is awaiting execution as we speak. its the end of the rope, errr, i mean line, err, i mean road, for bertil...

----------


## BigPoppaV

Thanks bro, I found some pics of him at the Conan tv show web site which I found through Yahoo... he looked sick on that show, I can't believe how much weight they had him drop for Gladiator, I think they wanted to spare russell crowe the embarassmennt.

----------


## justins82

id like to see some freaky munzer pics and some shawn ray pics too

----------


## BigPoppaV

Here's the Conan website with pics of Ralf Moeller btw, for anyone interested.

http://www.conan.com/archives/conan/stillarchives/ 

btw. he's 6'6-6'7 in height..

----------


## malahat

Here come some frames from the only feature Oliva seems to have made, EL PODER NEGRO (Black Power). I have not seen a listing for an English version, these are from a Spanish only copy.
It appears to have been filmed in Venezuela (Caracas?)
frame 1

----------


## malahat

frame 2

----------


## malahat

frame 3

----------


## malahat

frame 4

----------


## malahat

frame 5

----------


## malahat

last one
This is not an "art" film; it is made for the local action market and capitalizes on then current popular wrestlers. Basic introductory Spanish will get you through it. Oliva's acting is not bad. The copyright date on the box is 1961 - that seems a bit early; the tape was issued in 1998 and might be found on e-Bay or in some stores along the Mexican border.

----------


## malahat

While I can find the file I'll add two more

----------


## malahat

and:


-amazingly small waist

----------


## Canes4Ever

Laura Crevalle? She has always been my favorite bodybuilder.....this request I'm sure surprises some folks LOL !

----------


## mando

ANY PICKS OF JOHN BROWN ?? ...... ALOT OF THE PROS TODAY STARTED OFF TRAININ UNDER J.B .!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by mando_ 
> *ANY PICKS OF JOHN BROWN ?? ...... ALOT OF THE PROS TODAY STARTED OFF TRAININ UNDER J.B .!!*


Mando JB is a great BBer for sure, classic symetry ! Thanks for mentioning him !

----------


## PADDLER

coleman, and arnold thank bigkev

----------


## malahat

These edit functions work! Having found the pic that went astray, maybe I can get it onto the right page this time.
Also London, 1983

----------


## malahat

London, England September 1983 NABBA Universe
with Jeff King

----------


## malahat

Again in London, Sept. 1983 NABBA Universe

----------


## Canes4Ever

Thanks Malahat ! Those were classic pix of JB and Jeff King !

----------


## DevilsDeity

check out http://www.mesomorphosis.com/links/competitors.htm

----------


## malahat

a back pic!! London 1983 . Do we have so little interest in backs because we never see our own?

----------


## Kid Shred

Great pix, But I'd love to see some pIx of Rachel McLish (Spelling), Sharon Bruneau , and definately Beth Horn. That's the holy trinity right there!!!!

----------


## Canes4Ever

I think you have something there Mahalat !

----------


## Kid Shred

Beth Horn

----------


## Kid Shred

another Beth Horn (Sigh)..........the perfect Creation.

----------


## Kid Shred

and another of Beth Horn.

----------


## Kid Shred

One of Sharon Bruneau, I don't think I'm crossing the Porn Boundary here as this is a very aesthetic piece of Artwork.(Sinister Grin)

----------


## Kid Shred

another Sharon B.

----------


## Kid Shred

The woman, the myth, the legend.......Sharon B.

----------

